# overwatch



## Arrow1

Overwatch could be translated as 'retaguardia'?


----------



## Cal inhibes

Overwatch es vigilar, supervisar. Podria aplicarse a vigilar el frente o a vigilar la retaguardia, pero esto no está implícito en el término.
Saludos


----------



## Arrow1

So get the overwatch must mean to keep an eye on the back of somewhere, mustn't it?


----------



## Arrow1

Is there a synonym for overwatch( when means:to keep an eye on something/somebody )more commonly used in war issues?


----------



## zjordi

Arrow1 said:


> Is there a synonym for overwatch( when means:to keep an eye on something/somebody )more commonly used in war issues?


En términos militares, sería 'doblar la guardia'. Cuando esperas problemas, pones a la gente en 'overwatch', es decir, doblas la guardia.


----------



## donbeto

Arrow1 said:


> So get the overwatch must mean to keep an eye on the back of somewhere, mustn't it?



¿En cuál idioma? Overwatch no es una palabra que yo conozco. Oversee es más común, y quiere decir _supervisar/dirigir_.


----------



## zjordi

donbeto said:


> ¿En cuál idioma? Overwatch no es una palabra que yo conozco. Oversee es más común, y quiere decir _supervisar/dirigir_.



Es jerga militar, donbeto. El capitán le puede decir al sargento: we're expecting trouble, put the guard in overwatch (esperamos problemas, doble la guardia).


----------



## San_Dogbert

En jerga militar, y en un contexto de combate en curso (intercambio de disparos), "overwatch" puede traducirse como "fuego de cobertura".


----------



## Eeth Kee

Es un término militar que se define en el manual FM3-21.91 Chapter 3.2 del Ejército de los Estados Unidos. En general significa "_dar cobertura_" (en el sentido de "_cubrir_" o "_proteger_", aunque tampoco sea muy correcto) a otra unidad amiga mientras se avanza o se hace fuego. Hay dos tipos: "_travelling overwatch_", cuando todas las unidades avanzan a la vez mientras las de retaguardia vigilan la posible presencia de unidades enemigas, y "_bounding overwatch_", que es cuando una unidad se destaca ligeramente de las demás y supervisa y protege el avance del resto desde una posición de vigilancia, elevada o avanzada.
La unidad que realiza el "overwatch" debe estar lista para abrir fuego de cobertura (_covering fire_) o de supresión (_suppressive/suppressing fire_), que, básicamente, son sinónimos.

Overwatch in Wikipedia(en)

Movement Formations in GlobalSecurity.org

Me temo, por tanto, que no hay una traducción directa del término "_overwatch_" al español.


----------



## San_Dogbert

Gracias por la aclaración, Eeth. ¡Ha sido muy ilustrativa! :-D


----------

